# Solved: Is there an IE6 standalone install?



## Gregor1234 (Jun 3, 2004)

I've got myself into a catch 22 installing an old OS on an old computer.

I'm installing Win 2000 and it comes w/ IE5.0. 

I want to install the driver for my wireless card but it requires EI5.5 or better.

If I download the IE6 sp from Microsoft, It won't install until I'm connected to the net.

I can't get connected to the net 'till I install my wireless card

which I can't install until I upgrade to IE5.5 or better 

which I can't do unless I'm connected to the internet...

etc.

Anyone know where to get a standalone install for EI6 that does not reqire a net connection? I can't imagine that they're not some out there (The version of MS Office that I have is also EI v5)


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

could not find a complete standalone download. but, you may want to check the following. it may work for you.



> upgrade to Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 (SP1), the latest version of Internet Explorer, on CD for fast and easy installation. The CD that Microsoft is offering includes the complete package for Internet Explorer 6 SP1. The CD is free, but the cost for shipping and handling is $5.00 US, plus tax; $7.50 CAN, plus tax.


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie6/ordercd/default.mspx


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I know this is probably not the answer you want but why not just hard wire the computer to get the download?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Gregor1234*

You can download the IE 5.5 version here:
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit
www.evolt.org

You can also try this method for storing IE 6sp1 for later use:
http://www.msfn.org/articles.php?action=show&id=23


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I believe that most of the free ISP CD's will have a version of IE on them, probably 6 (with or without SP1).

It may be 'branded' in some way but someone here will know the Registry hack needed to remove the branding if it's too irritating


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Microsoft also has a free Internet Explorer 6 with SP1 CD - but charge $5.00 for shipping/handling + tax.

Since you can't get online, here is the information for ordering by phone


> *Order the CD over the Web (U.S. and Canada Only)*
> Are you ready to experience the best of the Internet? If so, upgrade to Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 (SP1), the latest version of Internet Explorer, on CD for fast and easy installation. The CD that Microsoft is offering includes the complete package for Internet Explorer 6 SP1. The CD is free, but the cost for shipping and handling is $5.00 US, plus tax; $7.50 CAN, plus tax. This offer is available only in the United States and Canada. Please allow one to three weeks for delivery.
> 
> You may also order the CD by calling (800) 360-7561 Monday through Friday, between 8 A.M. and 10 P.M. Eastern Time or you can also download a copy of Internet Explorer 6 SP1.


If you can get online to order it, here is the link
IE CD

sekirt


----------



## Gregor1234 (Jun 3, 2004)

I have seen posts from people who have had trouble after downloading the "evolt" version and so I wanted to avoid using that one. That may have been because those folks were usually trying to run multiple versions of IE side-by-side, but I didn't want to try something that had known problems if I could avoid it.

With some searching on the web, I've found a really good solution at :

http://www.updatexp.com/download-ie6.html

There they explain how to use certain command line switches in the ie6setup.exe to get it to download all the required files. You can then copy ie6setup.exe and all the other files to CD and install on any non-connected computer.

Works perfectly.

Thanks to all for the other options you've offered

P.S. Just realized that the method described is the same as the one described in the msfn article cited by EAFiedler above.

Thanks EAFiedler!


----------

